# Reuse 4TB Seagate Drive From Bolt Experiment Gone Bad



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I bought one of the 4TB Seagate drives and tried using it in my Bolt, but it got really flaky. I now need a new drive for my laptop so I thought I'd reuse that drive. For some reason in Windows Disk Manager sees it as two separate drives, not partitions, drives. How do I convince the system that it is actually one drive?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Use the seagate drive tools to wipe it clean.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks, I'm in the process of doing that now. I accidentally chose the Overwrite Erase and it's been running for 21 hours. It's only up to 79% complete.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

NEXT TIME download the free version it's so much better than the windows drive formatter under the control panel / services. you can due large drives in GUID format with the tool below . really easy

http://www.partition-tool.com/download.htm

and it will erase and format the drive for your lap top a lot faster. unless you needed to set aside bad sectors, but it sounded like the drive is fairly new.

good luck


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I should have responded earlier. It turns out the problem was the external enclosure I was using for the drive. It was limited to 2TB. I picked one that supported 8TB at Best Buy, used it to format the drive and then returned it the next day. The drive was actually fine.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rtoledo said:


> NEXT TIME download the free version it's so much better than the windows drive formatter under the control panel / services. you can due large drives in GUID format with the tool below . really easy
> 
> http://www.partition-tool.com/download.htm
> 
> ...


You don't need any 3rd-party tools. Once you started the SeaTools wipe it was blank as far as Windows is concerned within the first few seconds.


----------

